# Self Evaluation and Preparing for Fitness Test & Course.



## Caz

Hey folks,

I‘m in the process of getting some information nailed down and some courses completed so I can apply as a current undergraduate student to ROTP.

Hopefully, I will be able to get the CF to take me on as an AEC, Plt, or Log O, subsidizing the final two years of my B.Admin at my current university.

I‘ve been in heavy contact with my CFRC, and just about have all the details nailed down.

My question is simple - what is the best way to bring my level of physical fitness up for the Fitness test?  I do need to build upper-body strength, and I bet working on stamina and cardio would be to my advantage.  Thoughts?

Cheers!


----------



## Dire

Well if you havent already started running I suggest you start now..


I currently run 2.4km (bad days) too 5km (good days) every day.

Get a gym membership and rotate the differnt muscle groups in differnt days.

Do situps/pushups and if you cant afford a Gym membership do more sets then usall.

also, another cheap way to work upper body is hitting your local elementry school (do it at night) and do chinups and the monkey bars back and forth. It‘s a good way to work upper body..


----------



## Caz

Thanks much, Dire!

I‘ve never been much of a runner - more of a cyclist.  I‘m moving from outside Calgary to inside Calgary in two weeks, and will hopefully be cycling to work.

Though, it would be a good time to put those new runners to a test   

-R


----------



## Etown

Hey Caz,

The cycling is really good for the cardio but you really need to be running. I was in Spain racing my bike when I started training for my fitness test, and despite being able to ride 120km in just over 3 and 1/2 hours, I found I couldn‘t even run the 2.4km without dropping to a walk. 

Running uses far more muscles than cycling and you really need to be training them all.


----------



## Dire

riding the bike is a good alternative but not a replacement for running.


I suggest Monday, Wensday, Friday, Sunday you do the 2.4km + and Tuesday, Thursday and Sat you do the biking.. Unless you just want to run every-day like myself..

I havent ran since I tore my ACL until a 2 months ago. So when I came back to running I found it quite difficult. All you gotta do is push yourself. It‘s ok if you get too tired and need a walk, but dont stop, walk the lap then start running again.. I suggest running around a track since it‘s easier to count your laps and take the needed walking breaks..

Im just finally pushing the 5km without stopping. I can run the 2.4km no problem. 

Also, just don‘t jog.. You gotta do some sprints to better your speed. So maybe 1 day jog the 2.4+km and the next do lap sprints.. (lap sprints are sprinting the whole lap and then taking a break then doing another lap as fast as you can)

I hope that helps


----------



## Caz

Sweet, thanks guys, appreciate it!

I‘ll probably cycle everyday (until the dead frickin‘ cold of winter) as it‘s the best way for me to get to my civ job right now, and then run in the evenings at least three days a week.

And I‘ll look into that gym membership   

Go RegF!   :mg:  (though, like as an AEC, I‘ll ever be firing that!)

-R


----------



## Caz

So I went for a run today.  Made it just over 2km before dropping to a walk (ugh). E-town, you are 100% bang-on - I can cycle far, but man my legs were yelling at me.

Walked back for about 250m, and then a run again.  Decided to go the back way up to my house - of course, I didn‘t take well to the 400m long, 8% grade hill    

One step at a time    

Does anyone have a link to/a copy of the fitness standards?

-R


----------



## Dire

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/html/careers/getting_ready/fitn_guid.html

http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/engraph/howtojoin/fitness_eval_e.aspx


Edited by M. OLeary to update link to Recruiting Site fitness page.


----------



## OpFor

I run a day, skip a day... Todays I did 1.5kms, the running day before that I could only do 1 km. Im hoping to be up to 3.5ish kms by August. Also, I have to start push ups and stuff, but I need some good techniques for building up muscle endurance. Any suggestions?


----------



## Thaedes

> Also, I have to start push ups and stuff, but I need some good techniques for building up muscle endurance. Any suggestions?


There are several ways.  It‘s easier to suggest when we know more about you though?  

Are you currently capable of doing pushups?  How many?  

A lot of people, who aren‘t very physically active up until they decided to join the military often have tendon strength issues.  

A good way to work on the endurance, is to get into the pushup position (lay flat out, palms close to shoulders) Do a full pushup.  When you are fully up, very slowly bring yourself down until your just about touching the ground.  Make certain nothing but your hands and feet are touching.  Hold the position for about 5 seconds, and repeat.  Depending on what you are currently capable of, you can adapt this by adding weights in a school bag and strapping it on for the practice.  Best way to do these are in rotations.  So do 5, work another muscle group (say abs), then come back and do another 5.  Work another muscle group (quads - squats) another 5, and so on.  Make sure to get your cardio up beforehand, just quickly go up a flight of stairs once or twice to bring it up before you start the excercises.  Make certain to stretch your arms and legs before and after the workout.

good luck


----------



## 311

I‘m not sure if this will work for most people, but its an alternative to the standard help for push-ups. When I joined the military my strength was already at the point were I could pass the test easily. This was without working out everyday ( infact long stretch‘s of doing nothing ). 

However I love physical sports ( olympic wrestling, football, hockey ), and this is what put me at such a great level of strength. So just go out and play some sports. Again maybe this won‘t help you ( as much ) but looking back I was never at the point were I started at 5-10-15 push ups...the lowest was like 20 ..when I was 15.


----------



## Thaedes

Hehe, when I was fifteen I was doing a 100 easily.  Now I‘m doing far less, but I‘m still really well above the minimum.  amusing how different we get as we get older.


----------



## 311

lol...thing being I was skinny ( sprinter ) till I was like late 15‘s then I started gettin bulk.. 100 push-ups eh...proper ( as in how the military makes you do ‘em )?


----------



## MuayThaiFighter

To keep in shape lift weights,hit a heavy bag( for speed,power,and endurance),do martial arts,sit ups,push ups,running,skipping,and perhaps add swimming.


----------



## Ruthless4Life

Keep on running. Don‘t just jog, keep your heart rate high. Jogging is for fat lose. You have to really run/sprint in bursts to train.

Make sure you have a good diet to keep your metabolism steady. If you want to go technical, eat small meals every 2 hours, with plenty of protein, low carb/fat and this would keep the metabolism steady and energy in top notch.

I‘m 16, and also starting to run since I want to keep my fitness levels up. I‘m planning go join the CF after I finish university/college, so I have atleast 5 years to train.

I‘m pretty skinny, 5‘8" at 140-145lb. Is my weight a problem? When I think about guys in the military I think about huge strong muscular guys, but I‘m still pretty small.

I‘m at about 10-13% bodyfat, and can bench press 165-175lbs max, which is just alright for my size I guess.


----------



## OpFor

Well, Im not sure if the fitness tests are based on jogging or sprinting. If its sprinting then I dont see how its possible :\


----------



## Caz

The fitness test is actually a step aerobic test that measures your aerobic ability.  The are looking for the equivelant of a 2.4km run.

The recommendation I saw, however, said that being able to run 5km before you take the test (or go to Basic) is recommended     Hedge your bets a bit, y‘know?

Thanks all, for the info.  Running went a little better today (2.5km), and we‘ll see what it‘s like in a couple of weeks!

Also, for endurance building (yes, the tendons are a little weak at the moment), thanks for the tips   

-R


----------



## OpFor

lol, is that RUNNING or jogging? Thats where my confusion is coming from    In order to meet 2.4 km in just under 12 minuites in an actualy RUN you would have to go at about 12kms a hour. I jog about 6km/h to 8km/h depending on how I feel.


----------



## Bert

Running or jogging is relative.  At a similar speed, a guy 6‘2" will set a different gait than a guy 5‘7".  The shorter guy will move his legs more.

The question is speed or the pace set to run or jog 2.4 kms in about 12 mins.  It can be converted to running an 8 minute mile.  So if you can run a mile in 8 minutes, or 2.4 kms in about 12 minutes, then you are excellent.  Yet, thats just a marker for the fitness test.

In BMQ, the expectation is for the recruit to run upwards of 5 or 6 kms.  I don‘t believe theres a time limit on that.  In the 3rd or 4th week of BMQ, a fitness assessment is done and another fitness level is expected.  Over BMQ, they work the recruit up during the 11 weeks. 

I think those who can run 2.4 kms in 15 mins have the VO2 and stamina to be successful. 

But don‘t get stuck on that.  At the end of BMQ, an obstacle course and later a 15 km ruck march has to be done in 2 hrs 26 mins or something like that. I‘m not sure if there is a pass or fail if the time in not meant.  But that march not only takes good VO2, but good upper and lower strength and stamina.  

As they say, its better to be in the good overall physical shape before you get there.  For those who are in poorer condition, those PT sessions will be more difficult but not impossible if you‘ve meant the minimum standards.


----------



## Cycophant

If you have access to a standard 400m track, the PT requirements are much easier to figure out.

While running, I mathematically figured out a good way of pacing myself.  2.4km = 6 laps around a 400m track.  If you wish to meet the minimum of just under 12 minutes, each lap has to be completed within 2 minutes.  Carry a stopwatch with you, and time each lap.  If your first few laps come in over 2min, speed up to compensate.

I used to be a 100m-sprinter, so I am absolutely despicable for pacing myself.  I find keeping a constant time for each lap really helps me pace myself more.

I‘d have to agree with Bert though - if you can do the 2.4km in 15 min or so, you should pass the Fitness Test.  However, as mentioned as well, you‘d likely struggle during Basic.  I‘m personally waiting until I can do it in about 11 or so, before proceeding.


----------



## McInnes

i was a 100m sprinter, and 200m. Right up to when i shattered two bones in my leg 9 months ago. I was supposed to be going to nationals this year...
anyways yeah. when i was still in training, i could do laps in 1:30. This was due to conditioning. We would do 400m full sprints. 2-3 min. of rests. and then another, then another rest then another 400m sprint. and then go do some plyo. we would also do 6-9 sets of 50 m sprints. 4 sets of 100 m sprints. If you are training for long distance, add in a 5k run every sunday. Tuesday and Thursday do sprints. Monday and Wednesday do weight lifting, or plyo, cardio, something along those lines. Doing this you should be able to do 5 laps no prob, and spring the last 200m and get at least 6 laps in 11 min. most likely closer to 10 1/2. Cept my doctor tells me i‘m now 2 years behind in sprint training       :crybaby:


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI

I was testing myself today after my ortho appointment and i practised running.   I ran the 5 km on a hard, dry, and very bumpy grass field and i noticed i didn't come even close to wat i need.  I got 5 km in 47 min 14 sec and 01 milisec  (47:14:01)  and i had speed walked the whole thing except for the last 200 metres.   Does anyone have any ideas of whether i did OK for walking?? or should i run the whole thing?

Thank you in advance for any sort of reply.


----------



## CDNBlackhawk

if you want to improve cardio, dont walk

Start off running 2.5 km  for a few weeks and push yourself hard for good times.
then try bumping it up to 5km for a few more weeks.


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI

yeah.. i should do it but i think i suck so bad at cardio that i can't even do 2.5 i think ill run as much as possible to fnd out wat i got. or something... u know wat im tryin to get at?? I plan on doing the Military CO OP in grade 11 (im grade 10 this year) and so i decided to do some training now... i need alot of advice on all training areas and what to expect in the co op...


----------



## ModlrMike

I see you're in grade 10... ask your school PT folks for help. They should be able to put together a programme for you. Failing that, get out on the track. Start by walking one lap, then jogging the next. Continue this for a week then walk one, jog two. Next week, walk one jog three... and so on. Train every other day until you can do four laps running. Continue training until you get your 5km down to about 25 minutes. Ask the PT folks at school if they will measure your VO2 max. They should have the ability to do this. The improvement in your VO2 max over time is the best measure of improvement. When you train, you want to keep your heart rate in the 70-80% of your max for the best aerobic benefit. If you train at a higher rate, you're in the anaerobic zone. If all you can do is walk and hit your target heart rate, then walk.


----------



## Freight_Train

Join a beginners run club.  You will learn proper running technique, nutrition, etc. and running with a group will help with your motivation.
Best of luck,
Greg


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI

thanks guys... i will try the progressed training and when i start school i will get my VO2 checked... i should do the track team and i'm still open to new training ideas for other aspects of Military CO OP!!

THANKS!!


----------



## spenco

Right now I wouldn't be too concerned about your time, work on your distance, if you run say 4 laps one day w/o walking then the next day/week run 5 laps becuse you KNOW you can run 4, the next day run 6,   so on and so forth.   Just make sure u run/jog/shuffle, and not walk; walking will not do you much good.   Then when you get comfortable with your distance and form, then start to time yourself and try to go faster.   

This is a program I used to get started a few months ago, it may seem hard now but now when I look back at it it seems a whole lot easier.



> Running
> Week 1: Monday, Wednesday, Friday; 2 miles per day, 8:30 pace 6 miles/week
> Week 2: Monday, Wednesday, Friday; 2 miles per day, 8:30 pace 6 miles/week
> Week 3: No running - High risk for injury
> Week 4: Monday, Wednesday, Friday; 3 miles per day
> Week 5: Monday - 2 mi, Tuesday - 3 mi, Thursday - 4 mi, Friday - 2 mi
> Week 6: Monday - 2 mi, Tuesday - 3 mi, Thursday - 4 mi, Friday - 2 mi
> Week 7: Monday - 4 mi, Tuesday - 4 mi, Thursday - 5 mi, Friday - 3 mi
> Week 8: Monday - 4 mi, Tuesday - 4 mi, Thursday - 5 mi, Friday - 3 mi
> Week 9: Monday - 4 mi, Tuesday - 4 mi, Thursday - 5 mi, Friday - 3 mi



Take a look at this, if it seems alright to you then give it a try, but dont worry about the 8:30/mile because as I said before right now you should work on your distance.

Hope this helps.


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI

This will help alot... i always noticed that i needed a specific plan.. is there any way to incorporate some sort of running or jogging weak 3? i will be training for sept, nov, dec, jan, feb, march, april, may, june, july, august, sept. (and maybe until dec because i have all of grade 10 and half of grade 11 to train)  i hope these info guidelines help give info....

I need help with chin ups too.. i can only do a couple but i can dead-lift almost 200 lbs.... so i guess i need help with that

and one last thing... what is the "grip test" like wat do u do?


----------



## spenco

I wouldn't advise doing any running during week 3, because there is high risk for stress fractures and other such problems that would really put you out.   Don't worry about the handgrip test, you shouldnt have a problem with it (people rarely do)

For the chinups you might want to try doing some lat pulldowns (wide and narrow grip) and some upright rowing, that should he,p but the only way to really work on that is to do chinups, and lots of them.   I have another program that I got off the internet that I used to get me started for [ushups, situps and chinups,   it is a really good program, youll amaze yourself how much you'll improve useing it.



> PHYSICAL TRAINING SCHEDULE I (Mon/Wed/Fri)
> SETS OF REPETITIONS
> WEEK #1: 4X15 PUSHUPS
> 4X20 SITUPS
> 3X3 PULL UPS
> WEEK #2: 5X20 PUSHUPS
> 5X20 SITUPS
> 3X3 PULL UPS
> WEEK #3,4: 5X25 PUSHUPS
> 5X25 SITUPS
> 3X4 PULL UPS
> WEEK #5,6: 6X25 PUSHUPS
> 6X25 SITUPS
> 2X8 PULL UPS
> WEEK #7,8: 6X30 PUSHUPS
> 6X30 SITUPS
> 2X10 PULL UPS
> WEEK #9: 6X30 PUSHUPS
> 6X30 SITUPS
> 3X10 PULL UPS




Try to do these right after your runs.     I added a week between 1 and 2, did 5x15,
 helped with the transition a lot.   When I started doing this program I could barely do the 4 sets of 15, now I'm doing 6x40 pushups/situps, so you will see improvements if you do decide to do this.   

Hope this helps.


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI

THANK YOU GUYS SOOOO MUCH!!!   ;D ;D ;D   You guys are awesome!  I think this will help a whole load and if there are any more suggestions keep em comin... 

I still remain with the question (now that i'm not worried about it) what IS the grip test?? is it like pick up dead weiht or is it squeezin?? i heard both so i am a litle needy for info lol...

THANK YOU!!


----------



## Freight_Train

It is a squeeze.  If you are deadlifting, your grip is probably fine.  If you are still worried, add some wrist curls or buy yourself a "gripper" (two handles between a heavy duty spring).
Goodluck with your training, oh yeah, and join the football team.  You will get lots of running with them and you get to hit people, legally. ;D
Greg


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI

NICE!! i should do that.... I know i will be fine for the Grip test so i wont worry bout it.. but i will probably join Football (i'm small though so i'll get smoked lol) but nonetheless i'll try out.

Thanks again... ALL advice still taken..


----------



## Ryan_Bohm

Hey man. To build your cardio you need to run at least 3 times per week with 30 mins in your target heartrate each time you run. Try to run on flat, even pavement. Running on a rubber track would be best. My highschool had a rubberized track. Try to avoid the treadmil because running outside and runing on the treadmil is quite different. You will be running for months on the treadmill and then you run outside and you arnt worth a shit. Make sure you stretch well before and after for at least 15 mins or so. Do a warm up aproz 10 mins before you stretch to get the blood flowiing.  Also great shoes is a must and take small strides so less force and strain on joints + muscles. This is also to avoid coming down on the heel. Watch out for shin splints. If you start to get them try this. Stand with your feet together and bring the front part of your foot while keepign the heels down. Do this until you cant stand to do anymore. This also works well to prevent. Remember prevention - good shoes, stretch before and after, smoth, flat terrian.


----------



## patt

Ryan_Bohm said:
			
		

> Hey man. To build your cardio you need to run at least 3 times per week with 30 mins in your target heartrate each time you run. Try to run on flat, even pavement. Running on a rubber track would be best. My highschool had a rubberized track. Try to avoid the treadmil because running outside and runing on the treadmil is quite different. You will be running for months on the treadmill and then you run outside and you arnt worth a crap. Make sure you stretch well before and after for at least 15 mins or so. Do a warm up aproz 10 mins before you stretch to get the blood flowiing.   Also great shoes is a must and take small strides so less force and strain on joints + muscles. This is also to avoid coming down on the heel. Watch out for shin splints. If you start to get them try this. Stand with your feet together and bring the front part of your foot while keepign the heels down. Do this until you cant stand to do anymore. This also works well to prevent. Remember prevention - good shoes, stretch before and after, smoth, flat terrian.




Is biking a good way to build cardio? i biked almost everyday this summer doing about 15Km a day


----------



## Ryan_Bohm

The best way to build cardio is runing like I said. Since you will run 3 times per week, offset the other days by biking. Some of the world class bikers can bike like hell but cant run worth a shit. In the army you will need to run, so the best way to train for it is to run. PAtty you said you biked 15K - what pace? How long did it take you. Like I said before you have to be in your target heart rate for at lease 30 mins , its alot harder to do that while biking.


----------



## QORvanweert

heya, I used to bike quite abit and at a fair pace and I found that once I abandoned my first love for these lowly feet I could not run in the least. My lungs and quads would never tire but my my lower legs had a definite lack of muscle so I would finish runs sweating and clasping my lower legs.. now this might have been some sort of phenomena but thus said, I think that you should keep biking as a means to cool down and burn off the lactic acid.. just my two cents...


----------



## Ryan_Bohm

A 10 min bike is a good warm up before stretchinig for a run. It gets the blood flowing to all the muscles and makes it easier and safer to strectch.


----------



## pyrotiger

Might have just been my BMQ this summer, but several candidates and myself actually got de-trained from BMQ, due to the recent changes in the PT program.  We hardly did anything to be considered running (unfortunately IMO).  Most training was focused on upper body work, mostly as punishment for screwing up  Of course, its always best to try get ready as much as possible though, since you don't want to be one of the first people to give out.


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI

WOW! That is some serious advice! Thankx for all the help and i am starting my new schedule soon... i will try to fit it in around my School schedulr lol but i am sure i can.


----------



## Sigs

I am an instructor at CFSCE. We have PT with the students every morning at 05:55!! You need to be able to run, not that long...maybe 6 or 7 km's. We even have 2 groups...fast group and slow group... the slow group can run about 5 km's in about 35 mins. You also need to be good with upper body i.e. pull ups, chin ups and of course...push-ups. I am 36 years old and can't beleive how out of shape people joining today are. Yes they find it hard because they were too lazy to prepare themselves first. You are doing the right thing by training before joining...keep up the good work.


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI

Sigs... thanks.. I am trying to get into better shape because i may be strong and fast but i am certainly no good at chin ups and endurace for cardio.. otherwise i can run quite fast but for about300 to 400 metres at a pace of about 15  mph  i know thats pretty fast for running but its not long enough lol.. but my idea is i will start running today doing 2 miles at a medium pace so i don't pss out lol and then i will also have already done my situps and psh ups... i dont have anywhere to do chinups so i will have to find somewhere soon!!!


All the advice given has been great so far and i am proud to be able to talk with you guys... i hope you will not stop with advice for me..


----------



## Spartan

what I discovered good for chinups in the local community: monkey bars - usually at a good height and price is right


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI

i didn't think of that.. it's a great idea!!! i will have to find some though... hehe.


----------



## Fusaki

What you want to do is get a city map, look at the scale along the bottom (the little line that shows distance on the map in relation to the real life distance) and measure a piece of string that could cover a 6km distance on the map. For example, if 3cm on the map was 1km in real life, then an 18cm string (3cmx6=18cm) wil give you 6km. Now place one end of the string on the spot on the map where your house is, then place the rest of it over roads and trails, then back to your house again. Voila!! With 5 minutes work you now have an accurate way to guage the distance of your running and an easy way to figure out new routes.

So now that you have the distance figured out, you need to know how fast you should be going. 5min/kms are pretty much the standard for running, at least in 1RCR and the RCR Battleschool. So 6km x 5mins = 30mins. Now look back at your map and pick a point about halfway through your route - a crossroads, for example. Now you can look at your watch and be able to say that if you're at that point in under 15 mins, you're doing good. But if it took you longer then 15 mins, pick up the pace. Maybe, psychologically you'd do better if you divided the run into three 10 minute sections. Experiment.

The secret to improving your running is getting it through you head that you're going to cover that distance one way or another, no matter what. Run untill can't run anymore, then shuffle untill you can't do that, then walk if you have to. As soon as you get a bit of breath back, start running again. Just cover the ground you set out to do, at all costs. Don't stop moving, and after a few weeks you'll notics a drastic improvement.

Just to give you a bit of a standard to gauge how you're doing: At BMQ in St Jean, its pretty hard to fail because you can't run. The runs are on your own time, and the standard for the beep test is pretty low. If you're going combat arms, its another story all together. They started my course at about 5kms at a decent pace, then for the next 16 weeks increased it to an average of about 8kms in 40 mins. The runs get longer if you spend any amount of time in a holding platoon, but when you're actually on course you only have limited time in the mornings before inspection to do PT. As well, its common to do a run in the morning and a ruckmarch in the afternoon - expecially on the SQ. If the runs got any longer they'd be pushing the limits of what the troops bodies can take and the course staff would start dealing with stress fractures and other sports injuries. In holding platoon, on the other hand. There's all the time in the world to take you for long runs, since there usually isn't much planned for the rest of the day anyways. I was lucky enough to only spend a week on holding, and the longest run we did in that time was about 13kms in about 1:20. In battalion, alot of the PT you do depends on your platoon commander. My first platoon commander was more of a ruck march guy, and thats what we got good at. My current platoon commander runs like a fucking Banshee. Today we did the CO's Route (Down RCD Hill, a left past the Tent Pads, Up Brindle Hill, then back to Y101). Its about 8kms in just under 35mins. I'm pretty sure thats a personal best for myself. If you can do that before you start Basic, all the power to you. But most people need to be worked up to it. Thats a no-bullshit assessment from a guy who did his BMQ, SQ, and BIQ within the past year. Being a marathon runner will make life MUCH easier for you in the Battleschool, but I was doing 6kms in 30mins a couple days a week a few months before I started Basic and I've never had any problems. Just get the minimum down before you start so you're not trying to play catch up later on.

I hope this helps!!!


----------



## ModlrMike

Ghostwalk said:
			
		

> Just to give you a bit of a standard to gauge how you're doing: At BMQ in St Jean, its pretty hard to fail because you can't run.



WTF??? You can't run in Basic Training? That puts things in a new perspective!


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI

Thanks Ghost... I think that since i have about a year and 4 months i should be able to do the 8 in 35 but it wil be hard... that will be my goal... I can go pretty quick and i hope that i will be able to do better then 8 in 35 but more like 10 in 40 kind of thing... if i can reach that AND get u to my goals in my sit-ups, push-ups and chin-ups then i wil be in buisness... also reaching those goals will increase my already large psychological strength


Yes, i am only saying that I have a powerful and hard to crack mind.. BUT that also means that i am stubborn and i know that wont help in the military.. My ultimate goal in the CF is to "have my own platoon" (as in be lead/ highest rank in my platoon) because I like teamwork and i like strategising "on the spot" and i also like making  my working space better for everyone.... such as  i would be more.. erm...listening when on "missions" or whatever they are caled these days... I am joining approximately 6 months after i turn 16 so I will start out young... I only wish I were allowed to start sooner.. but I think i need to be 16.... ANY help with starting early or getting a headstart on things even before i get there helps

I have one more question mainly... IS the highschool Military CO OP the BMQ or if not what is it??  (i already posted this in the Army reserves coop one but i want reg. force military co op)


----------



## Tickles

what do you wear while running in training? i leave for basic on sunday and have all my infantry training after that.  i started running after i applied and i found i enjoy it. i have a few routes i take over various terrain and my times are 7km in 30 minutes   12km in 1 hour  and 18km in 1hour 25minutes but thats only wearing shorts and shoes.


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI

i wear my long pants (that are double sided for extra weight and wind resistance) and i wear a t-shirt and also my shoes/socks and the normal.... also I will start wearing this old bulky coat and maybe even after a while i might use this old army bag thing that is huge and i will fill it up slowly so that i do weight training at the same time. i have al intentions of being able to run fast and far and also i would like to (but don't have to) be able to run full out for about 2 m... but thats only cuz i want to be fast ... 

also i have another question... Is there any way that i can learn to be quieter while moving.. because i am fairly quiet now but (I am ashamed to say that i got this from a book) I would like to "specialize" in night-time close reconnaissance.. but that is only because i like being quiet and for other various reasons that are almost pointless... any help here?


----------



## Pugnacious

Re: Grip...you should be OK with all the pull ups you are doing.

But I'll tell yah if you are looking for a hard summer job that will give you a death grip, and keep you in shape, consider working as a Bricklayrer or Stonemasons assistant or even apprentice.  Moving hundreds of Kilos of Stone, sand, and Brick around, and learning how to work as a team, and set stuff up while staying safe and healthy will serve you well in life.

It is a trade much in demand and in shortage of skilled work. You can keep it in the background as you go through the military, and like I said it can keep you in good shape.  This is what I did when I was 16-19.  I only wish I had done the military then.

Also it is fun to watch big guys eyes water when you shake their hand.  

Cheers!
P.


----------



## Fusaki

> what do you wear while running in training?





> i wear my long pants (that are double sided for extra weight and wind resistance) and i wear a t-shirt and also my shoes/socks and the normal.... also I will start wearing this old bulky coat and maybe even after a while i might use this old army bag thing that is huge and i will fill it up slowly so that i do weight training at the same time. i have al intentions of being able to run fast and far and also i would like to (but don't have to) be able to run full out for about 2 m... but thats only cuz i want to be fast ...



In the summer I wear a Regimental PT  T-Shirt (its compulsory), soccer shorts, and running shoes for runs, and a Regimental PT Shirt, combat pants, and boots for ruck marches. In the winter, I wear a hoodie with my PT Tshirt over it and track pants or something similar. This kind of stuff is just common sense. What you DO need to pay attention to is what kind of running shoes you get. The Johnny-Go-Fasters they issue you at St Jean are crap, so you should invest in a good pair of REAL running shoes. A good brand is New Balance, which allot of guys swear by. Right now I'm wearing Saucony, and apparently Nike is pretty good too. Just make sure you get runners and not cross trainers or casual shoes that look like they could be runners. Nothing takes you out of the game faster then busted feet, so shop around, ask advice, and put some thought into what you're doing.

Don't bother running with weight, you'll probably just hurt yourself. You'll never have to do it in training, and with your unit its only the Ironman competitors that ever bother with it. I have friends on my unit's Ironman team and for the past month they've been limping around and surviving on painkillers. All the power to them because the Ironman is pretty grueling (35km ruck run, 7km portage, 10km canoe, 5km ruck sprint to finish line), but man you have to be in some wicked shape to even complete the race. If I were you, I wouldn't risk hurting myself before I even started basic. You'll see enough guys drop out of Battleschool from sports injuries as it is.



> also i have another question... Is there any way that i can learn to be quieter while moving.. because i am fairly quiet now but (I am ashamed to say that i got this from a book) I would like to "specialize" in night-time close reconnaissance.. but that is only because i like being quiet and for other various reasons that are almost pointless... any help here?



Heh... there is a technique to moving quietly, its called Ghostwalking  ;D Ask one of the Ninja Snipers around here, as both the Shinobi of Feudal Japan _and_ today's snipers are proficient in this skill . You'll probably learn it in Battleschool as part of your sentry removal class, untill then cool your jets. Questions that that are generally frowned upon around here because it gives the impression you want to be some superstar rambo "wannabe". Thats not the image you want to give yourself, and the reason Infanteer suggested you change your screen name.


----------



## Pugnacious

I have to keep in mind "Ninja OPSEC", but I can tell you that Re: Ninja "Ghostwalking" ...If you can run on Ice without slipping you can ghost walk, its the same tech'. 

Also most of the silent Ninja movement tech' were based on careful choice of your terran, and surfaces, times of day, and careful observation of the sentries you are getting past.  Using nature as cover...ie rainfall, storms, etc.

A good Ninja author to look up is Hayes, or Ashida Kim.

Cheers!
P.


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI

Thanks... Above all i am no rambo wannabe or "Ding Chavez" wannabe either... I am just a kid who wants to work off of his strengths to defend his weaknesses.... hmm that sounds weird lol.... anyways i am basically down to working on deciding whether to go to Military CO OP or go straight to BMQ or w/e is first... so my question once again is ....

Does Military CO OP consist of the BMQ or is it just some extra pre BMQ training...?? IF it is NOT BMQ then I will probably do the BMQ the next possible time.... I really need to know because.... actually would it be possible for me to join for me to join for next summer or asap if next summer is my 16th B DAY?? if not then i will join for later but i am really in need of somewhere to go because my house isn't exactly a place that i want to stay for very long at all..... and its not normal teen stuff i get into fights (fistfights) with my siblings... so i need out and the military has been a dream of mine since i was about 6.... so i have waited a long time....and now i ask if anyone can help me out and answer my questions.

Answers are thanked in advance


----------



## Tickles

thanks for that reply ghostwalk.
that cleared things up for me.
good advice on the shoes, i got a pair of sauconys a few months ago and they are the best running shoes i ever had and they were not too expensive.

wannabeppcli, its good that you want to be recce, sniper and all that but take it a day at a time.  concentrate on being the best applicant, then concentrate on being the best recruit, and so on...  you will get there just take it one step at a time


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI

yeah.. I will do that I am just the type to plan things out or go moment to moment... so I guess it is Moment to moment for now lol.... i will hopefully do well in applying.... I have a VERY important question.... 


1. Am I able to apply for the BMQ now, expecting that I wont get excepted until next sumer or fall when i have already turned 16??

2.  Is it possible for me to take the applicaton tests now even though i am 15?

3. (statement)  I am NOT over anxious to barge in guns blazing but i just want a different, more challenging, lifestyle... and i need outa my house NOW... so sorry for this sounding rude but I just don't want people thinking i am some nutso, triggerhappy freak or something.


----------



## Pugnacious

I'm not sure about the Joining age stuff, and BMQ, but if I was you I'd go join a Gym, swimming or running club, and that will keep you out of the house quite a bit, be at home just to eat, sleep, and poop...that's what I did at your age to get away from "the hellhole" I grew up in.

Cheers!
P.


----------



## IWannaBePPCLI

lol.. i can't though.. my house rules kep me in alot of the time because of my dads line of work.. i get involuntarily volunteered (if that makes anysense.. if not... i get volunteered without knowing it) and so i never get time to go out lol.. either way if i AM able to go to BMQ next summer then i wll try for it and if the Military COOP IS the BMQ then i wil just go to that.. unless i am able to go to the real BMQ... i have been waiting a long time to get into the army and i have grown a little more knowledgeable then most my age.. as well i  have stayed in certain activities that require some of the same attributes needed to be in CF.   I will continue my "self training" unti i get into the CF because i never want to go out of proper fitness levels again (i used to be and it was horrible)...


----------



## armyrules

thankx for the info i have been looking for a good training program and thankx spenco for your great advice


----------



## beyondsblue

you can improve your endurance and muscle strength by rowing and skiing, they are better than running


----------



## jabraun

any "bigger" guys here I'm not to out of shape just have a few extra inches on me I'm 6'2 260 I just went out and got a personal trainer who now has me on a eating plan and weights for 1 hr then cardio for a hr 4 times a week and every week i get stronger anyway my question is I want to get the interview and physical test out of the way soon,how long did your training take to get done the PT test and interview etc?


----------



## Torlyn

jabraun said:
			
		

> any "bigger" guys here I'm not to out of shape just have a few extra inches on me I'm 6'2 260 I just went out and got a personal trainer who now has me on a eating plan and weights for 1 hr then cardio for a hr 4 times a week and every week i get stronger anyway my question is I want to get the interview and physical test out of the way soon,how long did your training take to get done the PT test and interview etc?



Everyone's going to be different.  For me, I've been playing soccer for 20 years, so the cardio part was no big stress.  I'm 6'4 200, and can run like the wind.    The upper body strength is where I had the issue.  When I first realized that the 30 or so pushups I could do weren't military pushups, I figured no big deal, until I tried to do the military ones.   For a relatively skinny soccer player, it was a bit of a shock.  1 month of intensive upper body work and I've been able to meet my goals.  I'm still not where I want to be before I go to basic, but I've got a planned system that will get me there.

The best thing to do for you is to actually bring in the physical requirements that the CF wants to your physical trainer, and set some timed goals up for yourself.  (ie.  I'll be able to run the 2.4 in 15 by week 3, 12 by week 5, 10 by week 10, etc)  The trainer will be able to take the appropriate information about you and create some realistic goals.  The biggest thing to do is make a plan, and stick with it!  That being true, I'd better get my ass off to the gym instead of typing...  Cheers, and good luck.

T


----------



## Clipse

Hey fellas, I'm new here, but I have a couple of questions.   I currenlty lose about 90 lbs because I really want to join the force full time.   I'm planning to give in my papers in the begining January 05. but I heard it takes about a month to process. I want to take Infantry soilder as well. My question is, after I give my papers in, how long is the wait to take your physical, medical, and all that. And once you do actually get all of them done, how long does it usually take for them to send you to basic training?

Also about preparing for the fitness test, I run about 10 miles a week. I can run about 5 miles at once, and I run at about 6.0mph. But about a week ago I started doing the 1.5mile run to get under 11:56. My current time is at 11:30. But its been improving, I hope to get at about 10 mins or so.   I do pushups almost everyday, about 3 sets to fail, and the situps are the same.   Only things I'm worried about is the run...is it outside on a track or a measured pathway or what? I currently run on the treadmill, but I also run outside.   Anyways, I just wanted some tips on training and the info in the first paragraph too. Thanks in advance! 

By the way when I read that most wait for so long, are those the reserves or specific job fields? I heard they take infantry people pretty quickly, but I'm not 100% sure on that. Thanks again.


----------



## Playa69

> My question is, after I give my papers in, how long is the wait to take your physical, medical, and all that. And once you do actually get all of them done, how long does it usually take for them to send you to basic training?


 Search the forum. Most of these questions have been answered. Read the recruiting FAQ here http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

All i can say about preparing for the fitness test is to continue to run. And stop running on a treadmill! Just push yourself a little bit more every time. Take a look here for fitness tips http://army.ca/forums/threads/22844.0.html  and http://army.ca/forums/threads/22788.0.html


----------



## Playa69

Treadmills are generally not reliable in their calibration and tend to error on the side of saying you are going faster than you are; and its just not the same as running outside.

If you have to run on a treadmill set it no less then 2% incline. 
Using a slight incline and gradually increasing either the speed or mileage of your treadmill runs.

And if you don't like the outdoors, what are you doing in the Canadian forces?

Heres a small article concerning stationary cardio equipment vs. outdoor activities debate: http://umanitoba.fitdv.com/new/articles/article.html?artid=31

You decide.


----------



## Clipse

So would it be ok to run my 1.5 lets say m/w/f and my distance t/t/s...and have sunday off? And do the pushups situps on the 1.5mile run days?


----------



## Playa69

Give yourself _at least_ two days rest for your legs in a week if your a beginner(4 if you have no previous physical activity). The more experienced runners can run every day. This works for some, but breaks down many others. I prefer 6 days running a week; 3 hard runs and 3 easy runs between the hard runs. And the 7th day, rest or cross training. I use this method to train a few weeks before a race, ONLY. And in the last week of the race, i keep it easy runs, maybe 2 or 3 runs a week.

But my normal workout schedule is 3 days a week weight lifting and 3 days varied running(speed, hill, length).  

To answer your question. Yes its OK, unless your body cannot handle it. If so, take it back a notch and work up to that level! Don't forget to do hills or sprints once a week (or more) for speed development. 

This is my personal experience. What works for me may not work for *you*.


----------



## DMB

this doesn't have to do with the fitness test, i've done it already when i got in last year, what i would like to know is how start putting on the lbs?. i have a high metablism and eat like a pig, ,but im pretty small 5'11 and 140lbs, ,most things that involve speed i don't have a problem doing its anything that involves strenious lifting, my back needs alot of work too. any ideas woulod be greatly appreciated (thumpers don't like me) lol.


----------



## Gibson27

For you to gain weight you'll gain some fat too, you needs to eat alot of pasta, breads, fruits and protein. Eat close to bed, the extra calories will help put on muscle but expect some fat gain. limit your cardio, you needs only enough to maintain a constant weight increase and burn some of the fat gained, not all because the abundance of calories will create muscle.


----------



## FITSUMO

new question on this thread......
 re: handgrip test

did I read the dnd info correctly, a combined score of 75, I just did one here at civvie job and I did a 71 right and 68 left, a combined score of 75 seems low, any info would be great.

respect


----------



## Mischiefz

ya its combined 75, its the easiest part of the the fitness test


----------



## Hopkins

I'm taking my PT next week and have been running at 2.4 for the last 2 or 3 months...I can do it easily in under 12 min...I'm 16, 5"9 3/4 and weigh 150...Just wondering what you think a good time for the reserve PT would be and how long it takes you guys to do it.

Can't wait to start  > :threat:


----------



## FITSUMO

For your age cat you need to run it in under 11:56, they web site for DND says 10:13 is superior.I would say run closer to the 10:13 mark if you want to impress.  Me I am 33, 5'10 and 240lbs and I run it in 12:00 flat on average but my all time best is 11:55.


have at 'er.


----------



## canadianblue

Well, I guess I'll share my workout plan with all of you. Right now I have made it my objective to get in excellent physical condition before applying for a police service or the military. So here is what I do in a week.

Run 3-4 times a week doing atleast 5km a day
4-5 sets of 35 pushups
4-5 sets of 40 crunch's [lifting the back half way to what a normal pushup would be]
I also have a stretching exercises which I do before and after each exercise.

I find that this excerise is by far the best for myself. By the time I'm doing the final set of 35 pushups my arm's are completely tired.


----------



## davidk

I'm scheduled for the fitness evaluation soon and I'm just wondering whether I'll be ok for Basic with my current abilities. I can do about 30 pushups (properly), 30 situps, 6 or 7 chinups, and run the 2.4k in almost 9:30 (well that was in the summer, nowadays it's closer to 10:20). I know that this is more than fine for the fitness evaluation, but am I at least somewhat prepapred for what comes after?


----------



## Wolvaroo

Well Let's start by saying I'm new here and plan to join the military somtime in '06 or later.

the problem is I'm in pretty bad shape.
6'1 209lbs and unfortunatly, not much of it is muscle...

I can do the 2.4k in about 13mins.
I'd be lucky to do more then 5 military push-ups.
I can do atleast 30 sit-ups before I start feeling the burn bad.

My diet isn't great either. Pretty much consists of cereal in the morning and a hefty portion of dinner.

Any good plans to get me on the right track? I don't have much spare time during the day, and most of my day is spent trying to fall asleep or trying to stay awake on transit.
I don't have time for the gym, and only have some free wieghts, a basic work-out bench, and a tredmill (Prefer outside).

My worst problem is sticking to a plan. I start missing one day for what ever reason, then that goes to two days shortly after. Sooner then later I've forgotten about the whole thing.


----------



## dingogunner

Well I am not going to lie to ya, you have a little bit of work to do but dont worry I've been there too. After years of training I now do five kilometres in 16:28 road race. 

The most important part of a workout is dedication. If you start making up reasons to miss workouts your going to fail. I know friends that miss workouts and try and make it up with supplements. This is not a good idea....I could give you the best workout schedule in the world, but if your not consistant it is a waste of time. If you missed a program during the day try and do it before you go to bed. I feel bad when I miss a day... 

Anyway, about the program, try running every day and doing 25 to thirty minutes. I find that if you do any more you start burning muscle...and thats not good. Try and keep the intensity up, I find that a level in which talking becomes a problem is good. If you dont have a high intesity and you are not sweating...your wasting your time. Every second to third day you should also do sprints. 200 metres fast, 200 metres slow, if you have a watch a 1:1.5 ratio. For every minutes fast, do 1.5 minutes slow.

Weight training is more difficult. If you do not have proper training in technic, not only are you wasting your time....you might urt yourself. But if you do have training. Do one day of chest, another of back, another of arms, another of rest. When doing chest, for every set of bench press, try and max your pushups then do another set of bench press. Do the same for back. Abs will take care of themselves with the running and sprinting, and who wants to do abs anyway. With running, most people I know can do 100 on the test anyway..

Nutrition....well if you eat like crap...you will become it. In the military its easy to go to the salad bar and eat healthy. In a meal at lunch and diner try and have only one plate. one third meat, one third starch, one third vegetables. For snacks eat fruit...

This is long so I dont know if you will read it but here are a few ideas for you...


----------



## Wolvaroo

I wouldn't expect a short answer, many thanks! Working on it. Lost 8 pounds in 2 days. Getting there...


----------



## armyrules

Good job Wolvaroo keep it up man and you'll be lean and mean and remember excercise and a proper diet are the key elements of getting in shape!! keep up the good work


----------



## schwick

keep in mind ive dropped weight rapidly for weigh ins for fighting
10 lbs in 36 hours, ur going to feel weaker if you go down very fast
and remember dont cut ur water because u feel like cutting weight 
WATER IS YOUR VERY BEST FRIEND you sweat it out easy
weight yourself the same time every day

celery is ur friend (u burn more carbs chewing it than it gives you)
chicken stir frys (lots of veggies)
watermelon (very tasty and good for cutting weight fast)
research fat emulsafyers (spelling?)  such things as blue berries 
they will grab fat and leave ur body keep up the good work

and dingogunner drop me a line at schwick_69@hotmail.com
i wanna talk to u about ur running plan to get ur 5k down that fast its impressive


----------



## Rebel

Just my two cents worth, but there's nothing wrong with running over 25-30 mins. Yes you will start burning muscle, but if you diet properly and eat enough protein, your body will rebuild it. From experience: trained for a marathon in 3 months. Was 200lbs before I started training and was a trim 178 after I finished the race. Including weight training is good too because they you'll gain weight in muscle while you're losing it in fat. Ate healthy (veggies, meat minus the fat, fruits and occassional goodies) and trained almost everyday. A word of warning though. The days you do a larger amount of running should be followed by a more relaxed day. For example: my Saturdays were long run days of upwards of 18-20 miles. They were followed by days where I ran 4 miles. If you're looking for some good training plans on how to regulate your running, check out runningroom.com. 

Cheers.


----------



## Manny

Ladies and Gents,

Some good advice. The general theme is bang on: start now with as much as you can and stick with it. A regular routine is the only way to get into shape and keep it. I recommend you start running, when the legs start screaming, walk...give yourself some time to recover(five mins should do it) and continue running until you reach your target distance. Within six months you should be able to run 5km at a fair pace. The walking and running routine may seem wimpy or you may feel discouraged because you will not see improvements overnight, but if you keep trying, you will succeed.

Just as important as personal drive is scheduling your training so you get sufficient rest. If you try to do too much too fast, your chance of sustaining injuries increases, forcing you to miss training. Start now. Don't wait a week before enlisting and start cramming for the PT test. 

I am not sure what the policy is for "plugging" websites, but this is just a recommendation: go visit www.crossfit.com. They have video clips on how to do some exercises. If you follow their work out routine, you will be in pain, but its good training. I'm trying to keep up with their regime myself. 

Good luck.


----------



## canadianblue

When I first started exercising I was in terrible shape. I couldn't even run 1 km, not because I was fat, just because of how unfit I was. Then I just kept on running four times a week, until I got up to 1 mile, two miles, three miles, last time around I ran about 8 miles one day. Just keep on working out, and keep it consistent and you should be able to improve your physical fitness dramatically.


----------



## LordVagabond

SOmething that I've noticed from my start of training is DIET. This is very important. I used to be 235 lbs, 20 % body fat. Ever since I started running at the university track and eating a lot more fiber and balancing my food groups, cutting the fatty stuff and dropping junk food entirely, I've changed to 230 lbs, 10 % body fat in 4 months. It's dramatic how much your diet affects your fitness. Eat healthy, train hard but safely, and you will succeed. And, in the best interests of the CF, believe me, it helps to train in a group.


----------



## army_paralegal

Sigs said:
			
		

> I am 36 years old and can't beleive how out of shape people joining today are. Yes they find it hard because they were too lazy to prepare themselves first. You are doing the right thing by training before joining...keep up the good work.



Then how did they pass physical testing?


----------



## armyrules

Do officers have the same physical trianing becaus eI see a lot of officers that are out of shape


----------



## armywoman

I don't know if this was posted yet, however I have burned a copy of the shuttle run onto cd.  Which I will be using at least once a week.

It is not the same recording as we use here in canada, I got it from the Australian Military Site.  It is quite close.  I tried getting a copy from PSP, they would not give me a copy.

Grumble 

I am hoping this will make the difference. For my running if I do sprints at least once a week.


----------



## Fry

I'm 6'0 193lbs... A bit is muscle... trying to poke through some flab 


I'm confident that it'll be gone before BMQ's gone.


----------



## midgetcop

A great site I frequent is:

discussfitness.com

Great threads, great advice, and lots of experience to draw from. 

Generally speaking, anyone looking to start getting in shape is going to need a strength AND a cardiovascular training plan. Oh yes, can't forget, your fitness training isn't going to go anywhere unless you modify your DIET (and I don't mean a yo-yo diet, I mean permanently evaluating and adjusting how you eat).

One last component is DEDICATION. If you can't put your mind to the above, then forget about it. On the other side of the coin, if you have the drive to get in shape, then you'll surprise yourself by what you can accomplish. 

I'm living proof.  8)


----------



## old soldier

Let me see if if I have this right , you are just starting out with the running and strength building? If that is case then some of the advice given is not right. As they say you must walk before you run and believe me that is not far off the mark when it comes to this.

You must set bench marks for your self but at the same time work up to everything you do. Jogging is better than walking and running is for short distances unless you are racing. You must build endurance and then speed will come automatically. You can alternate between the two (running and jogging) but don't be disappointed if the times and distances are very different.

You must also spend a good amount of time stretching before you run which most people don't do properly or long enough. This can greatly decrease endurance and distance.

For me, I will spend no less that ten minutes stretching before a 5-8 km run and longer depending on the distance.

Time of day also will make a difference and most will tell you that first thing in the morning is generally better. Irregardless, don't let that stop you from training from one day to the next but do expect to slight differences in performance depending on that factor.

Good shoes is a must. Running shoes for running. Comfort is also a must. Forget fashion as this tends to get some people into trouble as they think that that $200 pair of sneakers is going to make them that much better, WRONG.

Now as far as the gym goes, not required. Unless you are looking to be in a crowd and need support you can do everything outside or in your own home. I have been running for 31 years 67,000 km and exercising and never had a gym membership.

As for the biking. I also bike (365days a year) and contrary to popular believe it does help with running if you do it right. It has to be a work out. I started bike while posted in Germany in 84 and it became infectious. I have done a lott of it but the thing for me is that I make it a challenge by riding at the highest gear ratio as I can. I presently have a 21 speed and very seldom do I use anything but 20th gear. 

To finish..... if you plays sports formal or recreation keep that up as well. You must have fun as well. Variety is a good thing and will take the tedium out training.

Hope this helps


----------



## AFireinside13

I just thought I'd throw my $ 0.02 CDN in....

I notice that everyone is worried about running and push-up and all that fun jazz. Something EVERYONE seems to overlook is from your waist down. Your legs contain one of your biggest muscle groups, your quadriceps.  If you want to grow muscle, I'd suggest doing some squats, because what will happen is your body will release more testosterone into your body to help repair and make your leg muscles stronger, and it will also help in upper body growth. Not to mention the leg exercises will help your body burn more calories, and help you with running. It will give you more power in your run, muscular endurance, which in the long run will make you a better runner. 
I've noticed since I have incorporated a solid lower body routine my gains have increased all over the place.  Remember, more testosterone = more muscle growth

Squats can be as simple as using your own body weight. You don't need a gym to do them, you just may have to do more of them.


----------



## Armymedic

You are not wrong about the quadriceps. Weakness in that muscle group is the largest contributor to knee pain.

But they also can be built by up hill/stairs running, biking, Xcountry skiing, and or skating.

Lunges should be included in your workouts.


----------



## AFireinside13

yeah, I would listen to the armymedic


----------



## Armymedic

AFireinside13 said:
			
		

> yeah, I would listen to the armymedic



Generally, only the dumb ones do not.


----------



## pte.Bullock

To work on your running hit the stairs and go full out, when you get to the top to a set of pushups and head straight back down, then back up and then do asy 40-50 jumping jacks and back down.
Here are a list of things to do
Pushups, jumping jacks, squats, sprinter strides, burpies, lunges, and situps every time you hit the top. 
If you dont have stairs to run then do 200-300m sprints. Also like someone noted at night hit the local jungle gym and work on those chin ups, they are my demise. Ive been working on it thogh and can now do 6 instead of 4, im getting there. Also here is a really good site of workouts that I do every morning before I shower, http://www.sivamdesign.com/home/fitness/no_wgts.html. 

Hope this helps
pte.Bullock


----------



## gatorjumper

you have to concentrate on running and pushups because young fresh platoon commanders right out of rmc like to run the guts out of the troops to prove who the top dog is.  they get leader legs, which everyone gets when your leading a run and people start falling out.  somehow it motivates you to run faster.  the trick is if your in the front to talk to him.  he will keep a slower pace as long as he is talking.  but in all honesty the best thing to bring up your running is wind sprints.  also drink a coffee before the run, the caffine will give you that little boost, or it can make you hit the blue rocket along the route, then your home free because the platoon will be gone when your done and you can run at your own pace.


----------



## Leo791989

Gents
how are you? I am currently waiting to hear for my ROTP AF Pilot application. My ACS test is scheduled for May and I haven't heard anything in regards to my Physical Test. 
I've been working out regularly for the past few weeks and I tested myself today.

5km run - 18min 44sec. (my long distance/cross country running background)
Push ups - 25 non stop
Chin ups - 2
Sit ups - 40 in a minute.

I know these are fine for the Fitness Test but is there anything else I need to improve on for Basic Officer Training.
Any suggestions etc???
Thanks


----------



## Klc

I'll start from the top.

I am starting a physical training program to prepare me before I apply for the reg forces.
I hope to become an LCIS TECH, which by what I read includes BMQ and SQ Training.

Am I to understand that the 'combat arms' training that was referred to before (the one with , 
the loads of all that fun running) is the SQ training I will be taking?

Either way I plan to do more running then I ever have in the next 6 months to prepare myself.

Just wondering what I have to look foreward to.


----------



## newrecruit

Check out this web site. It has video and different advices. However aimed towards boxing it's great for any sport. See the way he does pull-ups/ chinups. I would never thought of doing them that way
http://www.rosstraining.com/articles.html


----------



## Brixxie

Well , now that Ive done the interview/test. Next step is the PT, which has me really worried not because I cant do it BUT because they pushed it so fast. I started the application with the mind set (and word of the recruiter )I would have 2+ months to prepare. I can do the minimum the very minimum.  I see joining the forces as something you do when you are at the your personal best. I don't see my self at my personal best yet, However the application process has been so fast that they booked the medical/PT RIGHT AWAY.  Should being able to do the minimum really be enough to qualify?

Brixxie


----------



## armyrules

If you can do the minimum than thats fine but you should always be shooting for your best. Never settle for the minimums. When you go to BMQ you will be doing PT everyday and the minimums in the CF PT test are exactly those. The instructors will push you. I know its been said before a million times on these boards but physically prepare yourself because BMQ is hard enough without not being physically fit enough. Have fun and Good luck.

Pte. Goyer


----------



## Doom

Well, I know I spent my summer running everyday! Took a while to.
I first started only being able to jog 2 laps before almost calapsing (if that's how it's spelt) and now i'm on 8 laps 3.6 Km / 2 miles. And to challenge myself, I start a light jog, by the end of the run I phase out of RUNS and SPRINTS for 5 laps. Always... ALWAYS... Try to excel in it as well. Try to beat your old running distance. Even if you're body tells you to stop... Slow down, keep running and or jogging at a steady pace. Don't stop until your training time is up and or over. The longer you run aswell you're giving your lungs a steady workout. And by atleast the end of the year, you should be able to run 8+ laps around a track field and or soccer field.

That's my experience anywho. 

... EDIT: spelling correction


----------



## goodform

Hey all,
I'm transferring into the PRes from CIC, and have just my PT test to do. Unfortunately I work in construction and am tired/sore at the end of the day. Is there any way to train adequately while working a physical job?


----------



## Doom

hmm, Well... you could... possibly work out and or do exercise on your break/lunch while you'r at work. That's what I personally do.


----------



## Assassin

Hey, how are ya all doing?

I was wondering if there was anything I could do to improve on swimming without actually HAVING to swim. I am about 5'4", 117lbs and can't quite seem to get to 125 which is just above the minimum for what you should be, and I am 16 years old.

I don't actually need help for the physical requirments, I can do 50 pushups, 100 situps, 30 chinups, not sure about hand grips, I just need some help with swimming...

Any help would be appreciated, thanks for your time.

Mike


----------



## McMahon

What exactly are the swimming requirements?
I am pretty sure I am fine for them as I am a competitve swimmer and lifeguard/instructor but I am not familar with the exact compenents of the test.


----------



## Klc

Search and ye shall find.

First thread in the list when you search "Swim test"

You will find that most questions that you can think of have already been asked and answered long ago.

As somone more qualified to do so than me would say:

Welcome to Army.ca - Start reading.


----------



## Combat Sailor

Not sure if this one has been thrown out there yet or not, if it has ignore it. If not take heed. To bring up cardio, you need to focus on interval training. One easy way of doing this is to jog for a period of time, and then sprint a short distance as hard as you can. Then a slow to med jog (depending on your conditioning), and repeat the sprints. A good guage, if you are running on the road, is to use telephone poles. Jog for a distance of 4-6 poles, and then sprint one. Make sure that you are running as hard as you can when you do the sprints. As for the rest of the test, you do not need to go to a gym to develope these muscles. Simply find various ways of doing the different exercises. Lots of sites on the internet.  Push-ups must be done properly, or you may be in for a rude awakening when you do your test (at CFLRS, not the recruiting ctr). A proper push-up (what most candidates fail on their PT test) means the following... thumbs are under the shoulders, arms are extended fully on the upward motion, and come down until parallel with the ground, and are continuous. The sit-ups are not overly difficult but also need to be done properly. If possible practice using a medicine ball, with your feet supported. If you do the interval training properly I guarantee you will not have a hard time with the run. Good luck, and make sure that you are fit before you get to the Recruit School, it will make your life a lot easier.


----------



## namal24

isnt the fitness test just doing the step up and down thing instead of actully running 2.4km? and then they cheak your pulse??


----------



## kincanucks

namal24 said:
			
		

> isnt the fitness test just doing the step up and down thing instead of actully running 2.4km? and then they cheak your pulse??



Wow eight pages here and hundreds of others dealing with the fitness test and you come up with this?

Reserve applicants do the step test, push ups, sit ups, and hand grip.  Regular Force applicant do the shuttle run, push ups, sit ups and grip test.  Normally they check your pulse rather than 'cheak' it.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

kin, here at CFS ST.JOHN'S we do the 20 MSR Beep test vice the step test


----------



## kincanucks

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> kin, here at CFS ST.JOHN'S we do the 20 MSR Beep test vice the step test



Ack and thanks.


----------



## namal24

haha, thnak you  ;D just making sure


----------



## Jen

I know this topic has been discussed over and over again on this website, and if I am repeating a question, I am sorry.

I put in my application with the understanding that it would take a few months to go through. In the past year I have dropped 45lbs and am in the best shape of my life, but I don't think I am ready for BMQ.

I can run no problem, but I have trouble doing one proper push up.

Since they don't do the PT test until you get to basic now, I don't want to get there and fail miserably. I am working my butt off and trying to drop another 20lbs, improve my speed and manage to exceed the minimum for push ups.

My question is, would I be able to delay my basic date or is that not possible/frowned upon?

Thanks in advance, this website is amazing for information!


----------



## Rinker

First of ignore if you have already headed on to your BMQ, secondly congratulations on losing all the weight, I couldn't lose 5 pounds for the life of me. And thirdly, if you have a good enough reason for not being able to go to BMQ I am sure they will not send you on course. So just asking couldn't hurt. And if it is fitness, I believe there is a 90 day period where they try to bring you up to standard if you fail the first week of BMQ when they test you. So all in all phone your local recruiter.


----------



## stoker8

Basic Military Swimming Standard Test (BMSS)



http://www.cfpsa.com/en/psp/Fitness/doclib/BMSS%20Procedure.pdf



Self Preparation for the EXPRES test

This guide will assist you in preparing for the evaluation and answer questions you may have, please review it carefully.



For a complete copy of the manual and standardised exercise log sheet please click here. 

http://www.cfpsa.com/en/psp/Fitness/doclib/Self%20Preparation%20for%20EXPRES%20Final%20-%20EN.pdf


----------



## CanadianClub1

Great links, thanks stoker8.


----------



## kkramar

I just did a self evaluation today just to minimum just to make sure I meet minimums.

Push ups - I did up to 25. My understanding reading the guidelines, the elbows do not have to stay tucked to your sides during the motions, just as long as your hands point forwards at all times. 
Sit ups - I did 30, but could of did more if I had someone holding my feet.
Shuttle run- I stopped when I hit level 6, If i really pushed it i probably could do more. It seems that stopping at starting drains a lot of energy. I believe this because I can run a 5km run on a average pace of 5:50/km and level eight I believe is 5:30/km average. I don't know if my comparison is wrong of I just beat my self mentally, but it seemed I was getting winded at level 6.

I not sure if my pace of 5:50/km is decent or slow for me, since i weigh 265 lbs. Any insights are welcome when it comes to this????

I just need to keep running, but its seems hard to keep it up running by myself. Kind of wish I had a running buddy.

I need a dog...


----------



## fischer10

kkramar said:
			
		

> I just did a self evaluation today just to minimum just to make sure I meet minimums.
> 
> Push ups - I did up to 25. My understanding reading the guidelines, the elbows do not have to stay tucked to your sides during the motions, just as long as your hands point forwards at all times.
> Sit ups - I did 30, but could of did more if I had someone holding my feet.
> Shuttle run- I stopped when I hit level 6, If i really pushed it i probably could do more. It seems that stopping at starting drains a lot of energy. I believe this because I can run a 5km run on a average pace of 5:50/km and level eight I believe is 5:30/km average. I don't know if my comparison is wrong of I just beat my self mentally, but it seemed I was getting winded at level 6.
> 
> I not sure if my pace of 5:50/km is decent or slow for me, since i weigh 265 lbs. Any insights are welcome when it comes to this????
> 
> I just need to keep running, but its seems hard to keep it up running by myself. Kind of wish I had a running buddy.
> 
> I need a dog...



The thought of a running buddy is nice, but a mp3/ipod is much better (Dog slows me down and makes running awkward and hinders form if dog is on a leash). 

That being said. 

Alright, well some seem to be kind of confused (may have been cleared up) but I am going to post up the levels and distances for the Bleep/Beep/Shuttle run test i downloaded (http://www.runtheplanet.com/trainingracing/training/bleeptest.asp).

1 - has 7 runs = 140m at 1:12
2 - has 8 runs = 160m at 2:14
3 - has 8 runs = 160m at 3:14
4 - has 9 runs = 180m at 4:19
5 - has 9 runs = 180m at 5:21
6 - has 10 runs = 200m at 6:26
7 - has 10 runs = 200m at 7:29
8 - has 11 runs = 220m at 8:36
9 - has 11 runs = 220m at 9:39
10 - has 12 runs = 240m at 10:42
11 - has 12 runs = 240m at 11:44
12 - has 13 runs = 260m at 12:45

It goes on up until level 21 which has 16 runs (lvl 21'16) but for most level 12 should be lots. At level ~12'13 = 2.4Km for this test which means you would be able to run it in 13:00. As for those having troubles meeting the minimum, keep pushing it - do two Beep/Bleep/Shuttle runs every 2nd day. If your legs are sore then do a warm up (I do 5 minutes running level 5 speed from the beep test and then do leg exercises and a SMALL stretch). Exercises can be wall jumps, Marching A's (VERY VERY VERY IMPORTANT FOR FORM DO THEM!!!!), butt kicks, foot sweeps, and high kicks. Squats and other leg strengthening exercises don't hurt either, so youtube this stuff and go at it. FORM is important when running people, learn to run correctly and it saves massive amounts of energy (may get you an extra level!). Another thing - once your past level 12-13 (not sure) all the runs stay at 20m in ~4 seconds until last level.


More information:

1) Do marching A's.
2) Hold your abdomen/stomach area in tight.
    - This helps keep cramping to a minimum, and if you do get a crap suck it in even tighter and it should eventually fade (so I find)
    - Also makes your chest expand to allow longs to fill. Get into the habit of doing this. Good breathing exercise is to sit/stand with back straight and breath in fully (expanding chest not stomach) and then continue to try and breath in for as long as possible, then exhale as slow as possible. Can be done anywhere you want, I also do it after running my butt into the ground (don't know if its good for you, but helps me calm down faster and stretches the lungs good).
2) Try to regulate your breathing and find where your comfortable breathing amount is (mine is 2 breaths/20m up till level 8, then I have to breathe harder)
4) Sit-ups/Plank/Bicycle etc on for core strengthening better your core, the less you will breath with your stomach.
5) Use your Diaphragm to blow out air (look up what and where it is if you don't overly understand).
6) To keep my mouth from drying out I noticed I have my tongue sorta sideways in my mouth. 
    - This causes the air coming in to kind of slow and go right down my wind pipe as to flooding my mouth before if goes down. (Tongue is against my left front and the tooth next to it twisted so the top of my tongue faces right...best I cant explain haha).
7) Swallow saliva and do not spit it out! 
    - Also swallowing every once and a while even when your mouth doesn't feel very "dry". But by the time you hit higher levels a lot of this goes out the window as your winded. 
    - At that point just run with "explosive" bursts usually on one breath (100m racers only take one breath whole time they run form what I have read) as your muscles can keep moving without oxygen for a fair amount of time.
 Run again, and again and again
    - Your breathing will get better the more you run =)

You have many "energy stores" you don't tie into when you don't push yourself, you'll find you hit a "wall" push through it and it will level out. I find at level 8-9 I have a wall and then again at mid-level 10. After I push through the last one I can make level 12. Some people say you need time to rest and regain, but running every day you can do I find it doesn't hinder anything. Just don't push yourself to like heart failure or something if you are unsure of your ability to run. One last thing is after running, walk around and drink water...Don't sit or stop moving, causes more lactic acid to build up (feel this happening shake your legs and keep moving ..). You could try holding your breath each 20m once you start breathing fast, may help I do this in higher levels.

If anymore Q's ask away.

Alright, since I started running (3 months ago) i have improved tons. At the start I could not do level 8 (yes over minimum already I know). Now I can do 12 for sure. I run 3km daily (done in 10 minutes 55 seconds and decreasing!) A goal for anyone I would say is to run Beep test level 12 (to level 13'1). That means you are running 2.4km in 13 minutes. Seems slow eh? While you could run 2.4km outside in 10 minutes, doing it in beep test puts a lot more stress on your legs and stamina as you have to start and stop over and over. This requires you to gain speed constantly (interval running increases the speed you can constantly run at!). People are saying you hit a wall at lower levels but can run outside further - this is why. Now doing Beep tests constantly wont do the trick (doesn't help you pace worth a s**t). Some are having problems with that, well easy fix = treadmill! If you have access to one of course. Just set it to the speed you need to run 2.4km in (or would like to run it in) and it will make you run at that. Throw in some incline (I usually use 2.5) and it will give you a good workout. Should also be running outside as well. I do my daily 3km outside, through a mildly hilly park. 

I never was a heavy guy (only 160lbs right now still) and have run for years in sports/track/around in my yard (country boy  ) and I quit for 2 years. When I first started back up it was a smack in the face. I could barely run level 8 (too, not including!) but with proper eating and exercise I have managed level 12 (to 13). Just have to run and get your heart pumping real good is all and then maintain that for as long as you can (if you feel like your going to collapse and die it just means your hitting your threshold! Though do not push to hard if you are larger - going to take more time to reach goals if you are). 

Also, read these threads:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23364.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/22788.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/48433.0.html

If you really want to go at the reading, just go to Paracowboys account and click "show posts" and skim through and read all that he has wrote on physical fitness! (I got through ~ half of the 4,000 lol).

Any questions PM me and I'll try to help.

NOTE: I wrote this late at night, sorry for any confusion in it if there is any. Some of the information I took for my posts on:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/89899/post-916437.html#msg916437

Have fun running!


----------



## Fanfreluche

I got a gym membership and I got a few time a week...
the worse is not the exercise its to get up and go when it rain or snow or when you just dont feel like it
its harder to get in the habit of doing a lot of sport then it it doing it I think
maybe im just being lazy... im gonna get a butt kicking device on e-bay 

I can run about 3 miles but no idea how many kilometre it is O-o


----------



## Romanmaz

Fanfreluche said:
			
		

> I got a gym membership and I got a few time a week...
> the worse is not the exercise its to get up and go when it rain or snow or when you just dont feel like it
> its harder to get in the habit of doing a lot of sport then it it doing it I think
> maybe im just being lazy... im gonna get a butt kicking device on e-bay
> 
> I can run about 3 miles but no idea how many kilometre it is O-o


It turns into a lifestyle after a while, I couldn't imagine not going to the gym 5 days a week. *1 mile = 1.6km*

kkramar- How tall are you? I'm 6'5, lean 210lbs (8-10% BF), most people think I'm at least 230, but you must be a beast at 265.


----------



## Fanfreluche

I'm 5.8 and I believe I am about 117 lbs no idea about my fat%
I know I'm slightly underweight for a female but I'm gonna be honest
I always had a good appetite... and NO i do not follow some sort of  diet to get slim and never did 
so I don't think IL get any bigger because I already eat pretty healthy 

I dont mean in my previous post that I am a couch potato.. I move a lot.. but never went to a gym before


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Fanfreluche said:
			
		

> I can run about 3 miles but no idea how many kilometre it is O-o



approx 3 miles = 4.8 kilometers + or -  :


----------



## DEVES

Just a question for anyone that has completed or has been nominated for the Basic Para course. 

I know the standard for the Pre Para course PT test is
: 7 Chinups
: 33 situps 
:and a 1.6km run in 7 min.

But how competitive would my numbers be:

~ 15-25 Chinups
~ 50 situps or more
~and the run in about 6.5min for the 1.6km.


I just worried that those numbers wont be good enough. Any other insight would be helpful aswell.


Thanks.


----------



## d_edwards

Push ups.....I have had a very hard time with these for the past few years.  I t seems I have developed a nagging tendon issue or other gremlin that makes my wrist joint in my left arm hurt like a bugger when pressure is applied when down in the prone pushup position.  funny thing is it does not bother me at all any other time except when the hand is pushed back as is required during pushups.  

I do not know if wearing a wrist brace or some kind of tensor wrap will be accepted at CFLRS during testing.   Anyone else have this kind of problem, and how was it overcome.  trying hard to improve my number of pushups but after 15 or so it gets too painful to push through.


----------



## PuckChaser

d_edwards said:
			
		

> Push ups.....I have had a very hard time with these for the past few years.  I t seems I have developed a nagging tendon issue or other gremlin that makes my wrist joint in my left arm hurt like a bugger when pressure is applied when down in the prone pushup position.  funny thing is it does not bother me at all any other time except when the hand is pushed back as is required during pushups.



I wouldn't be trying to do BMQ with an injury like that already, you'll be at the MIR first day. Pushups are a big part of recruit training, lots of pain doing them will just add to the stress of your course. Go see your doctor and get it checked out.


----------



## Van Gogh

Need to post this.
Why do you guys say "U need to be able to run 5km 3 times a week t be able to pass the exam"?

I tried doing the fitness test myself and run the required distance in 11 minutes (1 minute faster than the required time)
So, whats the point say for me to run so much anymore? (I don't see it)

Also, I noticed people give a lot f advice to run run  run, but I think doing strength training is just as important and sometimes an even better method for improving not only strength, but also cardio.


----------



## PuckChaser

The CF likes to run. A better question for you is, do you want to show up to BMQ with the minimum standard, or actually be fit enough to complete training? You don't get to run 5km and then do nothing all day afterwards to recover.


----------



## Goose15

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> The CF likes to run. A better question for you is, do you want to show up to BMQ with the minimum standard, or actually be fit enough to complete training? You don't get to run 5km and then do nothing all day afterwards to recover.



 :ditto:

There's also the question: are you going to spend your whole career doing the minimum requirements for everything? A very poor outlook for someone who wants to be a member of the CAF.


----------

